# Pudsey :)



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is Pudsey he is growing into such a lovely well adjusted ferret


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I can honestly say as gorgeous as his pictures always are it's a shock to meet him in real life, he's such a stunning ferret, and a real gentle cuddlebug too


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww thanks, I just dont know when he will stop growing his feet are still huge lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> awww thanks, I just dont know when he will stop growing his feet are still huge lol


If he keeps growing at this rate you might want to look into buying a saddle :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> If he keeps growing at this rate you might want to look into buying a saddle :lol:


haha and making him a new stable i mean cage


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Pudsey is a big chunky hob isn't he? Some of my hobs are long and skinny, and others are chunky and cobby, and big hobs are so easy to handle aren't they? I want to cuddle Pudsey!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Silver Jill said:


> Pudsey is a big chunky hob isn't he? Some of my hobs are long and skinny, and others are chunky and cobby, and big hobs are so easy to handle aren't they? I want to cuddle Pudsey!!!


He is such a lovely boy, he just hangs and wants a fuss bless him, he is now learning to kiss. He is very sweet


----------

